# Televisor no sintoniza ningún canal



## joseantonio

muy buenas tardes , quisiera saber si alguien me podria ayudar con un problema que tengo con mi televisor que no capta ningun canal de television, no se si el problema es por que tengo solo la antena de conejo (los palitos), con la cual a veces logro ver el canal 4 muy bien, pero llegan instantes en que la señal se va y vuelve, es muy incomodo, por siacaso la señal que utilizo es la señal abierta, no tengo señal de cable o señal pagada, agradezco de antemano su gran ayuda.
pd.soy estudiante de electronica pero aun no llevo cursos de antenas...


----------



## Helminto G.

joseantonio, tu problema mas que de antena me parece que es del sintonisador (la cajita blindada que recibe la antena), aca le llaman varicap, por los componentes que lo componen, lamentablemente por lo delicado de su trabajo no es muy reparable, aca hay stios especialisados que lo reparan por ti o te venden uno nuevo


----------



## joseantonio

hola de antemano agradezco tu interes, entonces me recominedas mandar a reparar el sintonizador, o en todo caso comprar uno nuevo! ppero cuando dices que aqui hay sitios donde reparan, a que lugar te refieres, pregunto esto por que quisiera saber que precio tendria este varicap aqui en peru, y si pedirlo como varicap o sintonizador. agradezco tu atensión helminto.


----------



## CRONOS1970

No tan rápido quimosaby!!! (así se escribe quimosaby?)..

Primero, que modelo es tu televisor, Quizá aún utiliza torreta, osea, un selector de canal manual. (giras una perilla).
Segundo, no siempre se daña un selector de televisor de última generación.

Así que, si es de torreta, debes limpiar cada uno de los contactos de tu selector. Se desarma con cuidado y paciencia, !!!Pero con el televisor desconectado!!!
Una vez hecho esto, arma y coloca en su lugar, ojo con cada barra sintonizadora, corresponde a un canal especifico. -luego no te coinciden los canales con el número de selector- Bueno.
Luego enciendela y ajusta la perilla de sintonía fina, si aún persiste el problemilla, verifica el voltaje de CAG (control automatico de ganáncia- deben ser 1.5 volts, minimo, es variable eh! Un poquito).
Si el voltaje difiere o no existe es ahí donde está el problema, rastrea el voltaje hasta donde se genera, busca el daño y repara.

Si es de última generación, el selector es digital, osea que funciona comandado por el procesador del televisor, pero no te espantes, también tiene una terminal marcada como CAg (arriba se explica un poco del mismo) Checa y has lo mismo respecto a la linea de voltaje del CAG. Casi siempre hay una resistencia alterada por calentamiento.

Como se inició la falla?, debí preguntar primero!! ::


----------

